# Official RFUK Blog



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

Will use this account to blog about any 'official' news or information... that will free up my normal account and blog for random ramblings! 

I will be writing up a 'how to' with information about the blog addon and the available settings etc etc soon.


----------

